# I need a wet dog food that is white fish based as my dog has allergies



## Suzanna (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello - my dog has allergies to pretty much every meat except white fish. He has a mild allergy to chicken, turkey, duck, lamb and higher allergies to beef and pork, as well as been allergic to maize oats. He really doesn't like dried foods and will only eat wet food.

So I am looking for a wet based food that is mainly based on white fish with rice/potatoe. I currently feed him Chappie as this is mainly white fish with a small % of chicken in it, but he has been eating this solid for months and it getting bored! I really need another wet food I can alternate with Chappie.

Can anyone help?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

...So no other fish except white fish?

If your dog truly cannot handle any other fish this is the one you'll want - however, it has ground barely. So be aware of that should he have a grain allergy -

Wellness White Fish and Sweet Potato 


I personally like Wellness CORE much better, it has three different types of fish though - Salmon, White Fish, and Herring - but is also grain free.

Wellness CORE Salmon, White Fish, and Herring formula


----------



## Suzanna (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you for your reply, I just read up on it and that looks great, my only problem is I am in the UK and I can only see this for sale in America. I will look into getting it shipped.... if anyone knows of somewhere I can get this in the UK or an alternative available I would really apreciate the help.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

You may be able to get it shipped. Have any friends in the US who could ship it to you? 

Alternatively you could consider raw OR home cooking for your dog. All you would need is a good supplement to cover all the nutrients that are cooked out. If you could do it, you could buy the white fish yourself and get some sweet potatoes, cook both, feed to the pup with a supplement. 

Otherwise if you can find wellness in the UK or have it shipped it is a great food.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

buy some white fish and it add to his food.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol...I do like DoggieDads idea. Seems like the best option IMO if you don't want to change the diet too much.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

This could be a case when raw feeding saves your dog, but if you don't want to go raw (which I would suggest you go raw) I've found The Honest Kitchen Zeal which is made up of Whitefish mainly.

Zeal Dog Food | Food For Sensitive Dogs | The Honest Kitchen

It is more expensive, but at least it shows that your dog is eating a large percentage of actual fish because fish does cost more.


----------



## Suzanna (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks again for all your feedback, I was considering home cooking as an option.

Doddiedad - when you say just add white fish to his food I am not sure this would help as exactly what food do I add it to? That's the problem. What wet dog food is there I could add white fish to that does not contain meat or maize?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

not sure if this is the same as mentioned above but I just bought (for my emergency box) ZEAL ocean fish, salmon and veges canned food. It costs NZ$3 (about 1 pound 50) here for 390g can and contains: ocean fish, salmon, peas, carrots, potato, stabiliser, vitamins and minerals, omega oils, taurine, NZ green lipped mussels and Q10 Co-enzyme.

It is made in Gisborne, New Zealand WELCOME TO PETFOODNZ - producers of pure New Zealand pet food. Manufacturers of quality New Zealand Petfood - PetfoodNZ which should be able to tell you stockists if it is what you are looking for.
Good luck.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

He meant continue feeding the canned food you are now and just add your own whitefish.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a suspicious feeling that this allergy only applies to cooked meats (cooking alters the protein).


----------

